# Motley Crue - cruefest



## vfreeman (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok not like these guys are talented, or paparoach, or trapt.

None the less going to see the Crue tonight in Calgary. Hopefully hear some Dr. Feelgood and some other old stuff as opposed to the new album or something.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

I like Papa Roach personally. and Motley Crue isnt my fav.. but i still appreciate what they do and all. So maybe keep your negative to yourself, also i wouldve went for papa roach myself. But work


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> I like Papa Roach personally. and Motley Crue isnt my fav.. but i still appreciate what they do and all. So maybe keep your negative to yourself, also i wouldve went for papa roach myself. But work


Everyone is entitled to their opinion and are free to express it in these forums as long as they follow the rules put forward.

There are 100s upon 100s of posts with people voicing their personal preference when it comes to music. Like or dislike.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ya.... i know but in my opinion no need to start out sayin "Not like these guys have any talent".... really how else would u think they are playin with motley crue? If your the one in the seats watchin THEM on that stage... i personally dont think its smart to say they have no talent..


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> ya.... i know but in my opinion no need to start out sayin "Not like these guys have any talent".... really how else would u think they are playin with motley crue? If your the one in the seats watchin THEM on that stage... i personally dont think its smart to say they have no talent..


He has every right to say Papa Roach has no talent as you have a right to say they have talent.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

im not goin to bother


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> im not goin to bother


And when it comes to internet forums sometimes that's the best approach.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd see them. I never was a big fan (I was mostly into Pink Floyd in high school), but I'm sure it would be time well spent.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...they were very popular in my late teen, so i'de go see them anyway. they give a greath show, at least in the days. now..! who knows. But from what i've seen on TV of the show, looks pretty good. Just don't expect to see the guitar player jump around...he's sick as hell.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I've seen them a couple of times and it's always a good, fun show. The people watching is spectacular. Where DO these people come from? Mick Mars never did jump around much he's had a bone atrophying (sp?) disease for a long time.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> ya.... i know but in my opinion no need to start out sayin "Not like these guys have any talent".... really how else would u think they are playin with motley crue? If your the one in the seats watchin THEM on that stage... i personally dont think its smart to say they have no talent..


Sounds like a trip over to the Nickleback thread might be in order...?


----------

